# Spies



## Manchester (Feb 24, 2011)

Christmas card from our major "Spy Network". I should have joined up if it is so easy to decode their Christmas card!!!

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...q-christmas-card-puzzle/ar-AAge8jh?li=AA9SkIr


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2009)

I had a crazy notion of joining that outfit in the mid 80's - even went for the interview at Bletchley. I was glad to collect my travelling expenses and get the hell out of there. Even made money from the displeasure of the event. I had planned to visit a friend who lived nearby, so effectively got free travel for the purpose.

In later years I met up with ex college students who worked for them who had taken the bait. From their acquired lobotomy personas and dullness in persistently talking about their jobs in group gatherings in the pub - not taking a job with GCHQ was probably the most important decision I have ever made in my life.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Crippen said:


> I had a crazy notion of joining that outfit in the mid 80's - even went for the interview at Bletchley.


Same here, I went to BP in the early 70s and the interview included a 20 wpm receiving test in Spanish. Got an offer of a job but declined it. I wonder how radio they do nowadays?


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Crippen said:


> I had a crazy notion of joining that outfit in the mid 80's - even went for the interview at Bletchley.


Same here, I went to BP in the early 70s and the interview included a 20 wpm receiving test in Spanish. Got an offer of a job but declined it. I wonder how much radio they do nowadays?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

In the 80s they were still looking for morse takers. When conferencing on future education of ETOs the large Lady from the Radio Spies Catalogue was almost indignant that the industry was contemplating/forecasting its demise.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Varley said:


> In the 80s they were still looking for morse takers. When conferencing on future education of ETOs the large Lady from the Radio Spies Catalogue was almost indignant that the industry was contemplating/forecasting its demise.


It's not over till the fat lady dits.

John T


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I worked for them after leaving the sea. I don't remember being lobotomized, maybe they cut out the bit where that memory was ?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

There's a bit more to it than one town.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Walls have ears. Secret squirrels outside GCHQ in Cheltenham: 
www.dailymail.co.uk › article-2989631
John T

PS Sorry link doesn't work. Google Banksy GCHQ


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

John, the link worked for me. I must have led a sheltered colonial life, some of the goings on according to that prominent newspaper could make your hair curl. No squirrels found though

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

It was supposed to be a photo of a piece of Graffiti by the famous Banksy - next to a phonebox outside GCHQ.

John T


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

They were a weird bunch.

A couple of them visited Brunel Technical College in the late 70s and gave a talk to each class on the evil Ruskies and how to spy on them.

I remember they were wearing cheap Macintoshes with beer stains, well-worn Marks and Spenser cheap shirts , whisky-breaths and nicotine-stained hands.

We had a ridiculous puzzle to solve involving a board with moving letters and figures, which I immediately forgot.

3rd- class spooks.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that's an odd world, I think I have told this one before but I know a lad who works at GCHQ, I met him a few years ago and had roughly the following conversation with him:

Me: So hows life at GCHQ
Him: How do you know I work there
Me: Your parents
H: Yeah that's what I told them
M: So you don't work there
H: I might
M: So where do you work
H: GCHQ
M: Any good
H: Where
M: GCHQ
H: Who told you I work there
M:You did
H: How do you know I'm telling the truth
M: Well lets just say you are, any good
H: It ok
M: Ah so you do work there
H: Maybe - but maybe I just want you to think that

I cant remember much after that as my brain overloaded and I had go and sit down with a strong drink. 

In another conversation later that week

M: So how much can you hear in that place
H: See that mobile phone of yours - its everything to us
M: Are you meant to tell me that
H: Only if I am trying to make you think I work at GCHQ

It was time for a sit down again 

Really nice guy actually and all said in good humour


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#16.

That's what a diet of acorns will do to you.

John T


----------

